Ask HN: Do you know of a good tool to order issues by importance on GitHub? - it
======
pkilgore
Based on some arbitrary heuristic? I'd wager the definition of important
depends on a lot of variables some people might care about more or less than
others.

~~~
it
That's interesting. Maybe heuristics would be useful for this. Like showing
the issues ordered by some measure of how much discussion they have had, etc.

------
bryanmgreen
Do labels.... "Priority - Low", "Priority - Medium", "Priority - High",
"Priority - Critical"

